# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] πωλουνται οι παρακατω πλακετες απο SAMSOUNG LG PHILIPS

## spiros p

motherboard psu λειτουργικες απο τηλεορασεις με σπασμενο πανελ ολες μαζι 150e η 30e η μιαIMG_20220313_112501.jpgIMG_20220313_112507.jpgIMG_20220313_112517.jpgIMG_20220313_112531.jpg

----------

